# HMS Ganges, Shotley, Suffolk, 01/2010



## Kent-urbex (Jan 3, 2010)

Some History for you
The name HMS Ganges came into service in 1779 when 3 vessels were presented to the navy by the Honourable East India company. One of them was the Bengal built on the Thames at Blackwall which was re-named HMS Ganges. She was broken up in 1816. 

Her successor built in Bombay was launched on 10th November 1821, subsequently arriving at Portsmouth in October 1822. 

After various commissions HMS Ganges was commissioned as the flag-ship of Rear Admiral R L Bayes on the Pacific Station and left for the Pacific in September 1857. On return to England in 1861 HMS Ganges entered the history book as being the last sailing ship to be a sea going flag-ship 

In 1866 HMS Ganges became the boys' training ship anchored in Falmouth harbour where she remained until August 1899. In November 1899 HMS Ganges was transferred to Harwich harbour. 

HMS Ganges remained in Harwich harbour as a boys' training ship and in 1905 the boys moved ashore for their training, which continued at Shotley until 1976. 

Visited with Begood and Tom46
After visiting Sugar Factory in Ipswich we had HMS Ganges on the list. First come across this place when my dad popped in coming back from my nans. He trained here in the navy. The buildings are pretty basic inside apart from the swimming pool which is the nuts. Access is fun when your with two people who can’t climb  , Here are the pictures hope you enjoy it 

This is one of two water towers on site






Ladder leading down inside





Below





Small concrete post




Swimming pool





Main doors





Pool





Depth





Steps





Changing room




Mast in 1977




Mast very rotten


----------



## bonecollector (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks good mate.
This is now on my to-do list.
Did you attempt to climb the mast?


----------



## TK421 (Jan 3, 2010)

Very good that, the mast is splendid!


----------



## Kent-urbex (Jan 3, 2010)

i'll pm you more detailes latter bonecollector if i was you i would not even go under it. it's so wrotten. your risking your life!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice report that , what's the building behind the fencing


----------



## graybags (Jan 3, 2010)

*Ganges*

A very sad sight indeed, trained there as a boy back along, used to go swimming at 0530 every morning before breakfast, didn't expect to see the place I hated so soon !

G
HMS GANGES Sept-Nov 1975

and yes I am an old git


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2010)

Sad to see the mast that bad now. Some good shots there and good to see it again. 
Nice work, Kent-urbex.


----------



## trencheel303 (Jan 4, 2010)

Where to start...

Way too much compression. That first photo is ruined by the fact that you've compressed the image so much it's lost its detail.

Half of them aren't even in focus, and others aren't straight.

I suppose the effort counts though. Sorry to be overly critical I'm just a real arse when it comes to pic quality.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 4, 2010)

trencheel303 said:


> Where to start...
> 
> Way too much compression. That first photo is ruined by the fact that you've compressed the image so much it's lost its detail.
> 
> ...



Have you come on here just to criticise EVERYTHING?????? In reading most of the threads you've replied to, you've talked about compression, and everything else. for the last time, THIS IS NOT A PHOTOGRAPHY FORUM!!!!! Jeez!!!!

Nice work mate, excellent pictures. i'm not sure I've seen pictures from the inside of the swimming pool before, love that roof, and the old pic of the sailors on the mast, and the now pic of the same mast but derelict. One day we may actually manage to get down here. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Deegee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

trencheel303 said:


> Where to start...
> 
> Way too much compression. That first photo is ruined by the fact that you've compressed the image so much it's lost its detail.
> 
> ...




How about you get yourself down there then and take what you think would be better pictures than the person who 'got off his backside' and did the explore! 

Sal's right to have a moan at you, thats why I am doing the same.

On another note, I lived just outside of Ipswich for a few years and at one time worked for a well known parcel delivery company. I went to Harwich quite a bit and had to deliver to the chandlery below where HMS Ganges is. At one point the only access was through the camp/school. At that time it was being heavily used by the Police to train in what I think was urban tactics/terrorist situations. A lot of work was taking place and a lot of the buildings were being knocked about. Its a great location though and worth a visit.


----------



## Kent-urbex (Jan 4, 2010)

trencheel303 we can't all afford decent cameras, ok the pictures might not be 100%, and if i don't compress the images you will be moaning at me that it takes ages to load the thread so Piss off


----------



## cgull123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kent-urbex said:


> trencheel303 we can't all afford decent cameras, ok the pictures might not be 100%, and if i don't compress the images you will be moaning at me that it takes ages to load the thread so Piss off



Well said mate, I think this was a good report with well composed shots, not the common 'corridor shots'


----------



## BeGood (Jan 5, 2010)

Good thread, KU.

Nice response to Trenchell as well!


----------



## Mcbear (Jan 5, 2010)

*hms ganges*

Its mint to see some pics, i bet this place holds some history! My dad went there many many moons ago and talked about the hardships he endured, he was 15 when he went there and they would't even let him come home to his mums funneral! The pic's are great, give a tantalisling peak that makes me wanna go and take a peak!!!


----------



## Kent-urbex (Jan 5, 2010)

my dad went there aswell don't know much history about him there as he don't like me exploring


----------



## tom46 (Jan 8, 2010)

graybags said:


> A very sad sight indeed, trained there as a boy back along, used to go swimming at 0530 every morning before breakfast, didn't expect to see the place I hated so soon !
> 
> G
> HMS GANGES Sept-Nov 1975
> ...



that's wicked to know man, swimming pool was lovely. that place had a nice atmosphere about it, pity about the amount of demolition.



trencheel303 said:


> Where to start...
> 
> Way too much compression. That first photo is ruined by the fact that you've compressed the image so much it's lost its detail.
> 
> ...



right, i'm new to the forum and everything, and a rank amateur, so perhaps i don't have a right to comment. tell me if i don't. 

but that kind of snobbery is what ruins urbex. some of us go for the pictures, some of us do it for historical interest, some of us do it for the adrenalin, whatever.

personally i'm more than happy to have a mooch round these places without taking pictures- i know i'm a pretty crap photographer. but if you're going to make it so elitist, we might as well pack up and go home. i'd rather get off my arse and go and see these places before they're demolished than fiddle with lenses and things i don't understand.

none of us are going to criticise you for putting up good quality pictures, so don't criticise others for going out and doing what this forum is all about.


----------



## thekatt (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, looks like a fun explore, what was the rigging condition?, is it climbable?.


Andy


----------



## t5tuc (Jan 9, 2010)

graybags said:


> A very sad sight indeed, trained there as a boy back along, used to go swimming at 0530 every morning before breakfast, didn't expect to see the place I hated so soon !
> 
> G
> HMS GANGES Sept-Nov 1975
> ...




my brother and his best mate were there in the 70s macdonald and sagin


----------



## outkast (Jan 9, 2010)

good explore mate, but you missed the coastal battery and the underground shelters, we found three when we went there in the summer, did you go inside any of the martello towers, amazing places, take alook at some of the videos we took whilst there, 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYTNfROggQg[/nomedia]

check out the other videos under iksproductions

Dave


----------

